# Test ride Saturday



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll be headed out Saturday afternoon headed for the floaters. Going to be spending the night out there and will be back in some time Sunday early afternoon. The installation of my new "Chirp" system was completed this week, and I can not wait to see how well it works!! Anyone else going to be out that way? :thumbup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good luck, take lots of shark repellant! Ha ha!! Looking forward to seeing your report on your return. Be safe.

Robert


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

i wish, good luck, and yes shark repellant

straycat


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Test run did not go as planned!! got out about 7nm and looked into the bilge to make sure everything looked good around the newly installed transducer before getting to far offshore. GLAD I did, as there was a small stream of water coming in where the transducer was installed... Turned around and headed for the dock! The electronics installer and his Fiberglass guy are headed over to look at the boat today some time to tell me what happened and fix the problem. We will know tomorrow how things turn out, hoping to try again next weekend if the weather looks good and the boat is not leaking anymore!!!

But we did catch 1 dolphin and a Spanish as we came back in @ about 9kt!!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad to hear you weren't the rescued boat!! I know that thru hulls are necessary, but man to I hate to have them done! Always makes me uneasy!

Robert


----------

